# diy skimmer



## zachhay11 (Dec 27, 2008)

anyone know a good article for cheap diy skimmer. want one for a possable quarintine tank. just need something that works. an in sump one will work too


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

ive seen something done with a two liter somewhere on google, try google two liter skimmer or something. Money


----------

